# Septic question



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

My wife and I are buying a house that’s on a septic system. Currently is does not have a dishwasher or garbage disposal. I’ve read different things about using them on a septic. Any experiences either way? 

Also, ridex.... same question. I know multiple people that praise it for being a miracle product. Others say it’s junk.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Mine has issues becuase my drain field is in a clearing surrounded by trees, I think roots are compromising it after 24 years. I have it emptied every two years for a while, I know homes with more people in the house waiting four years between pumps.

I don't think my dishwasher or garbage disposal is causing issues, I haven't heard of it from any one I know that has septic and most people in the area I live have it.

Tried ridex and just stopped buying it after a while, not sure if it was helping anything or not. If I could afford it the whole time I lived here, 9 years now, I would have used it. Might pick some up now because I forgot all about it.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I have lived in 2 homes with septics and dishwashers. No issues at all. Never had a garbage disposal except when I lived in apt for 2 yrs. Personally I dont see the need for a garbage disposal. 

Heres the thing with septics. If the system is designed right and built to specs you should never have to worry about it. My father has been in his home since 1971 and has never once pumped his septic or had to open it up. I have been in my home 21 yrs and same for me.

In the old days septics had flaws designed into then. Metal pipes connecting the two chamber that rusted. Or single chamber tanks with piping in and out that would rust/break. Modern tanks have eliminated those type of flaws. 

The other issues can be with the field. If the drainage isnt correct or the the amount of tile needed to properly drain the amount of water used isnt adequate you will have issues. Old fields pre 1970's might have clay tiles which eventually break and dirt fills then in. Trees anywhere near the septic field can cause issues with roots clogging the field.

All of the issues that can happen to cause problems in a septic will not be solved by adding a product like Rid X. I doubt the product does any harm but it isnt some sort of necessity or cure to septic issues.

My rule is nothing goes into the septic except what goes through me or TP. Our laundry and diswasher go to the tank no seperate fields. Never throw wipes, feminine products, papertowel etc in the toilet.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Don’t use garbage dispose on a septic, but dishwasher is fine.

My home was built 5 years ago and all of my wastewater from appliance (dishwasher, washing machine) is tied into the septic. 

Reason you dont want disposer tied in is because people have a tendency to jam too many uncooked solids down, which take a lot longer break down in the tank. Not that you can’t, but you’re more likely to have problems if you do use it. 

Things I would look out for if buying with a septic:

- walk the field. Note if there are any soggy or wet spots, especially if it’s been dry out.

-ask last time the tank was pumped. Most septic guys recommend every 2-3 years, but if everything is functioning the way it should you technically don’t need to it pumped ever.

-also note any trees or structures that are on edge of septic field. You don’t want anything on it. Period. Trees roots have a tendency to work their way into leech fingers and structures compromise the fields ability to percolate properly. 

Never used ridex so can’t help you there. Again if your septic tank and field are working as intended it shouldn’t be needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

If the tank has bacteria working in it I don’t see any need for using ridix except if after pumping it out, the company does t leave a small amount in the tank to keep that bacteria working Then ridix might be a good thing to get that bacteria going again


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have had the great experience of digging up a failed drain field by hand. It's amazing how hard the fines become. Hair is a big one.

Basic principle of a septic, solids sink to the bottom, and decompose. Water goes to drain field. The more people in the house, the more attention you need to pay to the system. 1 to 2, depending on size, has plenty of time to work properly. 4+, you need to pump, every couple years, as your solids will build up faster than the tank can decompose it. Solids going into the drain field, will eventually render the function of the drain field useless. Garbage disposals chop everything so fine, it goes out into the drain field with water, and eventually creates a hard pack, water cant seep through. Food needs longer to breakdown in system, so many municipalities today, require a double septic to help process it before it goes into drain field.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I think RidX is like the fuel injector cleaner the oil change places try to get you to buy. Doesn't hurt but benefits are difficult to see or prove. And likely unnecessary.

We are in our 2nd home, both with septic. Growing up we had septic as well. No real problems at all with any of them. Both houses I have owned had dishwasher and disposal. Current house we use the heck out of the disposal as we don't have garbage pickup in our area so I have to haul whatever goes in a bag to a transfer station. The more we throw away, the more weight I have to store (have to keep it in garage due to raccoons) and transport so the disposal gets fed all kinds of food prep and table scraps, regularly.

Current house I had to pump the tanks 3 years ago as drains started to get slow and gurgle one day. Unsure how long it had been since last emptied by the previous owners, or what they put into it while still residing in the house. I'll probably get it pumped again this year just for my peace of mind then adjust my next pump out according to what I see this time.

I think our current house has 2x 1500 gallon tanks (or maybe they're 2000 gal each, don't recall offhand). The tanks are quite a bit larger than our first house. Those were 750 or 1000 each IIRC.

Poking around one day I found lots of info about our house and septic system on our county's website through permits pulled and plans that were filed. Also got some good info from the company that pumped our tank a couple years ago as they keep records, but not sure if the previous owner used them exclusively. If there is a "go to" pumping company in your area, might be worth a call to see if they have any history with your address.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Had both and never had a problem. Septic guys just told me not to put coffee grounds through the system, which i guess is kjnd of a no brainer.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

You are buying. Have the tank pumped out. Don't matter to me who pays for it. Get the opinion of it's functioning from the person who pumps it.
It is only an opinion. But experiences septic people often know if it is percolating right or not.

Hair does not break down for a long time.
Long hair gobs can last a decade in a septic tank no problem. No problem for the hair anyways.

Do not (!) add grease to a septic system. Peek inside a tank sometime. Grease is mostly waterproof. So if it is not breaking down , what is it doing? I don't own a garbage grinder. Not going to add one to my septic system here. But keep grease out of it....
White toilet paper only. It is alleged to break down faster than colored. Could be superstition but I'll stick with it anyways.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

shanny28757 said:


> My wife and I are buying a house that’s on a septic system. Currently is does not have a dishwasher or garbage disposal. I’ve read different things about using them on a septic. Any experiences either way?
> 
> Also, ridex.... same question. I know multiple people that praise it for being a miracle product. Others say it’s junk.


Have the old owner pump it prior to closing. Have it inspected during the home inspection process, the inspector will want to see it empty. It could save you thousands of dollars. When my next door neighbor was selling their home the inspection showed issues. $25k for a new tank and field the sale went through. You pay for the inspection, it’s worth it. During the inspection measure the location of the tank lid from two different points. Memories fail over time and the honey dipper with request that the lid be exposed prior to their arrival. 

A dish washer is no issue, use a garbage disposal sparingly and do not use powdered laundry detergent. Don’t put anything that did not go in your mouth down it with the exception of toilet paper. Have it pumped every 5 years or so, ~$200. Don’t let trees grow in the field.


----------



## outdoorsman48049 (Jan 27, 2011)

i've had a septic for 37 years, had three daughters and a son and wife soo i had it pumped about every 15 years, ONE BIG thing, and knowone mentioned it here , septic tanks work on the theory of waste settling water flows out, like above but bacteria also plays a HUGE roll, I ran a separate line or tile field out from my washer so that when i bleach my whites, the chlorine DOESN"T go into tank, it's not good to killl the tank with chlorine from a washer and they say the lint from the washer can plug holes in tile field piping.Garbage disposal or dishwater ok also., there is a "funnel" built into the top of a septic tank, so that stuff that floats, "like maybe from a garbage disposal" will not go out into line, so as the water enters a septic tank, it doesn't take off from the Top, it takes off from below the surface.This FUNNEL should be inspected when the tank is pumped, mine was made of concrete and it crumbled, so i had to buy an adapter to put on end, it was easy and it takes off below the surface with a vent on the top.A few years back i had a mushy spot in my lawn, just down from the tank, thought my field was going bad, but when the septic guys came out to pump tank, i said, look at this, they said, "oh yea, that's where the frost collapsed the pipe we've done 50 of these so far this year, but we're to busy, so when they left i grabbed a shovel and dug it out like 14 inches deeep and pulled out two sections of pipe that were crunched and holes and put in two pieces of heavy duty stuff, easy, and done.But BLEACH is a bad thing.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

The cabin has a septic system and I occasionally leave milk up there to spoil if I wont be around for awhile. When I arrive ,down the drain it goes, giving the system a shot of bacteria. Also, the cabin is a anti-bacterial free zone. No hand soaps or dish washing soaps with any anti-bacterial properties. It's been over 20 years now and it's never been pumped or had an issue. If I only could convince the wife to live there full-time we could really give it a test.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

depends on the septic system. The new system are basically the same as sewers. There are whole giant resorts and mansions that run on septic systems. 

Had my system pumped this spring after 3.5 years. Family of 5 with lots of people staying over. Service provider said it was still basically empty. We run a garage disposal, dishwasher, everything you would with a house in the city.

Now my buddies barn had issue and when they dug it up they realized it was a 55 gallon drum with pvc pipes sticking out of it. Lol

Probably should be careful with that one.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Do not put in a garbage disposal you will just have issues. Poop and water only.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Waif said:


> You are buying. Have the tank pumped out.
> 
> Do not (!) add grease to a septic system. Peek inside a tank sometime. Grease is mostly waterproof. So if it is not breaking down , what is it doing? I don't own a garbage grinder. Not going to add one to my septic system here. But keep grease out of it....


Great advice here. My thirty year old (+ ?) drain field gave out two years ago and replacing it was not cheap. I've lived in the house for twenty years so I guess I can't complain. Luckily the house was built with two connected tanks so all of that was up to the new code. I have garbage disposal and it is rarely used just really small bits and pieces of kitchen clippings etc. The bulk of organic kitchen refuse goes into my compost pile out back spring through fall and in the winter it goes out with the weekly garbage pickup.

Ditto everything you've written and then some about 'grease' and septic tanks . All oils, bacon drippings and the like goes into any sort of handy throw away plastic container - yogurt, cottage cheese etc. - which then goes into the freezer. When the container is full and still frozen it goes out with the garbage. 


When I bought this house it had been vacant for a number of months. The owners were required to put some $$$$ in an escrow account and the money could not be released until the house was again occupied for a month and the drain field tested .This was my first house with a septic tank and after a month or so the county sent an inspector out for the testing and I asked him about the various products that supposedly accelerated the breakdown of solids. He scoffed at the idea, called them all a waste of money and said, "Believe me, there's more than enough bacteria going into your tank every morning (wink, wink) to take care of solids." Hope this helps.

9mm HI-Power


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

This house sat empty a year...Had me wondering , but all was well.

Have shoveled around failed drywell sides.
Black clogged soil vs draining soil.

As a kid , had a hand/shovel in digging two drywells. Thanks Dad!
Later on another failed system .
Rest assured they were cared about by me after.
The cleaner the water leaving the septic tank , the better the drywell can function for lifespan.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Lumberman said:


> depends on the septic system. The new system are basically the same as sewers.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

My position on garbage grinder--no. If you can keep that much stuff out of tank, do so. Way back when I was visiting daughjters and she informed me one day- "the sink is plugged up." Yuk. I tore it apart and the top greenery from the pineapple was lodged on top of the grinder.

Grease should be sent to the dump.

I used Ridex some yrs ago. If you by it from the guys that call on the phone, or call them, just haggle the hexx out of em and they will cut the price.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Ranger Ray said:


> I have had the great experience of digging up a failed drain field by hand. It's amazing how hard the fines become. Hair is a big one.
> 
> Basic principle of a septic, solids sink to the bottom, and decompose. Water goes to drain field. The more people in the house, the more attention you need to pay to the system. 1 to 2, depending on size, has plenty of time to work properly. 4+, you need to pump, every couple years, as your solids will build up faster than the tank can decompose it. Solids going into the drain field, will eventually render the function of the drain field useless. Garbage disposals chop everything so fine, it goes out into the drain field with water, and eventually creates a hard pack, water cant seep through. Food needs longer to breakdown in system, so many municipalities today, require a double septic to help process it before it goes into drain field.


The size of tank and size of field is engineered to the number of bedrooms and bathrooms in the house. If an addition is done or someone finishes a basement and adds a couple bedrooms you might be correct. If the house has 6 bedrooms and 4 baths the septic field will be designed accordingly at the time of build.

Personally I don't think adding a couple extra people does any harm. I did have a buddy that had his wofe ad a daycare at his house. It expanded to over 10 kids there 5 days a week. He had septic issues with all the bathroom usage. Come to find out a hired helper was flushing wet wipes all day.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

If it can go to trash, do so.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

DirtySteve said:


> The size of tank and size of field is engineered to the number of bedrooms and bathrooms in the house. If an addition is done or someone finishes a basement and adds a couple bedrooms you might be correct. If the house has 6 bedrooms and 4 baths the septic field will be designed accordingly at the time of build.
> 
> Personally I don't think adding a couple extra people does any harm. I did have a buddy that had his wofe ad a daycare at his house. It expanded to over 10 kids there 5 days a week. He had septic issues with all the bathroom usage. Come to find out a hired helper was flushing wet wipes all day.


Most homes built up through the 90's have a 1,000 gallon tank. According to my septic guy, 4 to 5 years between pumps for 2 people. I have 5 and he has me on auto 2 year, as my solids are getting close to top by then.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Septic tank and field size are based on number of bedrooms and soil conditions. Bathroom number is not a consideration.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Ranger Ray said:


> Most homes built up through the 90's have a 1,000 gallon tank. According to my septic guy, 4 to 5 years between pumps for 2 people. I have 5 and he has me on auto 2 year, as my solids are getting close to top by then.


Your solids should always be at the top. Thats how tanks work. Modern Tanks have a solid side and a liquid side. Solids stay on one side then they move over to the liquid side once disolved. Water goes out to the septic field from the top of the liquid side. Solids have to dissolve at the top of the solid side before dropping to the bottom and move to the liquid side of the tank. You will always see solids 1' down from top when you crack open a tank. 

When a house is built and you apply for a septic permit it goes something like this. Health dept requires perk test to look at soil condition on your property. They look at potential septic sites and the ability of your earth to absorb water. Then they look the size of house including number bathrooms, laundry rooms and Bedrooms. This gives them a prediction the amount of water usage. They may adjust your tank size as well. 

If your soil is great you may have a tiny field. If your soil is clay or muck you will end up with an engineered field with thousands of feet of tile built on top of the ground with backfilled sand etc.. the bottim line is the field is the imlortant part of the system not the size of the tank so much.

My parcel had good gravel once we got through 3' of clay in the middle of the parcel. My field has deep cut trenches for each tile run 6' down and back filled with 4' of sand and 1' peagravel. My neighbor 2 parcels down had solid clay soil 20' down. His house has same tank as me. He had to build his field on top of the ground and haul in an enormous amount of sand to build his field. My similar sized home required 380' of tile in 4 runs. His house required 1700' of tile in 14 runs. Our parcels are idential in size. 

My septic cost $3800. His septic cost $12,500. My house has been here 21 years and his 18. They raised a family of 6 I raised a family of 5. Neither home has ever had the tank opened up for any reason.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Septic tank and field size are based on number of bedrooms and soil conditions. Bathroom number is not a consideration.


I have had applied for two septic permits in two counties. Both asked for number of full size bathrooms. One asked for number of laundry rooms. I asked why number of full size bathrooms mattered and I was told multiple showers indicate ability for house to be renovated on the downlow people will add capacity to number of occupants to the home. People do things like finish basements after occupancy permit and add bedrooms...or double and triple up kids in a room.

If a person builds a house with 3 showers the health dept can only assume you are doing so because your home will need 3 showers.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is a decent picture of a septic tank. The one installed at my house 20yrs ago did not have the baffle wall at the bottom. The dividing wall went down 3/4 of the way or more. The bottom of the tank was completely open. There was also only a straight pipe in and a straight pipe out to the field. No elbow that I recall....unless the installer put an elbow on when I wasnt there. seems like the inlet wouldnt want one to me.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Ranger Ray said:


> Most homes built up through the 90's have a 1,000 gallon tank. According to my septic guy, 4 to 5 years between pumps for 2 people. I have 5 and he has me on auto 2 year, as my solids are getting close to top by then.


Ranger.....have you ever taken a stick or something else to measure the depth of solids in your tank? 


We measured my parents place and they had 1" after 38 years. I measured mine after 18 years and had 1" of solids. I can't believe you are getting the amount of solids like you are describing.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

DirtySteve said:


> I have had applied for two septic permits in two counties. Both asked for number of full size bathrooms. One asked for number of laundry rooms. I asked why number of full size bathrooms mattered and I was told multiple showers indicate ability for house to be renovated on the downlow people will add capacity to number of occupants to the home. People do things like finish basements after occupancy permit and add bedrooms...or double and triple up kids in a room.
> 
> If a person builds a house with 3 showers the health dept can only assume you are doing so because your home will need 3 showers.


They can ask but it is not a determining factor for a single family home. Bedrooms and soil conditions determine tank and leach field size.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Here is a decent picture of a septic tank. The one installed at my house 20yrs ago did not have the baffle wall at the bottom. The dividing wall went down 3/4 of the way or more. The bottom of the tank was completely open. There was also only a straight pipe in and a straight pipe out to the field. No elbow that I recall....unless the installer put an elbow on when I wasnt there. seems like the inlet wouldnt want one to me.
> 
> View attachment 767404


Good for you in taking the time and bothering to argue with the absolute nonsense in this thread. Even the picture above is basic system. Try to build a couple big custom homes in areas where you have to use a septic and you’ll get a quick lesson on how well built they are. 

Most modern systems will require a grease trap as well. 

There’s absolutely no reason to worry about grease or a garbage disposals. I think some of the experience here comes from old camps and cabins. 

Now what you should put in a garbage disposal is different argument. Lol.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

IceHog said:


>


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> They can ask but it is not a determining factor for a single family home. Bedrooms and soil conditions determine tank and leach field size.


I was the general contractor on my home. After the project started a friend who was helping me do plumbing suggested underground drains be added in the basement for a future bathroom....I had a perfect scenario where I could get gravity flow to the tank if I took the time to plumb in some lines before the floor was poured. 

The rough inspection of plumbing noted the additional bathroom drains that was not in my house plans submission. I was given some good advice by more than one person to clear the bathroom addition with the county inspector for the septic system. My septic permit went from the county bare minimum of 300' of tile to 380'. 

In hindsight it probably would have gone unnoticed and nothing would have ever come of it. The difference in my septic quote didn't change and it was really no big deal. I had the piece of mind of knowing the inspector wasn't going to give me any hassles because I was upfront with them. 

The number of bedrooms never changed in my plans and it still hasnt to this day.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

CrawlerHarness said:


> Ranger.....have you ever taken a stick or something else to measure the depth of solids in your tank?
> 
> 
> We measured my parents place and they had 1" after 38 years. I measured mine after 18 years and had 1" of solids. I can't believe you are getting the amount of solids like you are describing.


One of my best friends is my septic guy. Have known him since 1974. I have helped him put in a few systems when he needs help. 

The sludge in the diagram is what he refers to as the solids.

We just put me in a new drain field a couple years ago. First one of this type for me.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Our tank can only be pumped from liquid side. Solid side is blacktopped over. Septic guy wants to pump every year. Still charges me full price.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> Your solids should always be at the top. Thats how tanks work. Modern Tanks have a solid side and a liquid side. Solids stay on one side then they move over to the liquid side once disolved. Water goes out to the septic field from the top of the liquid side. Solids have to dissolve at the top of the solid side before dropping to the bottom and move to the liquid side of the tank. You will always see solids 1' down from top when you crack open a tank.
> 
> When a house is built and you apply for a septic permit it goes something like this. Health dept requires perk test to look at soil condition on your property. They look at potential septic sites and the ability of your earth to absorb water. Then they look the size of house including number bathrooms, laundry rooms and Bedrooms. This gives them a prediction the amount of water usage. They may adjust your tank size as well.
> 
> ...


That's not accurate. I purchased a tank 2 years ago that met code. It was a single chambered tank and outlet for liquids to flow into the field was up past the mid section of tank. The solids are suppose to stay at the bottom.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> That's not accurate. I purchased a tank 2 years ago that met code. It was a single chambered tank and outlet for liquids to flow into the field was up past the mid section of tank. The solids are suppose to stay at the bottom.


Poop floats. It disintegrates pretty well within 10 hrs or so. Anyone that had a young kid who would leave a floater in the toilet has seen what it does. 

There are single chamber tanks for sure but they arent as common these days. Typically you have an elbow of some sort so your water flowing out comes from below the floating solids. In the old days they were metallic pipes and they would rust and break off into the tank. Then the solids could flow out to the field and clog the field. My brother in laws cabin is this way. We had to open the tank last fall because of blockage. Roots got into the outlet pipe and down the elbow into the tank.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I couldnt find dual chambered tanks anywhere up here. I asked both my inspector and supplier and both said neither tank style is preffered. I dunno. I installed what they gave me. My wife and i will never fill this tank.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

DirtySteve said:


> Poop floats. It disintegrates pretty well within 10 hrs or so. Anyone that had a young kid who would leave a floater in the toilet has seen what it does.
> 
> There are single chamber tanks for sure but they arent as common these days. Typically you have an elbow of some sort so your water flowing out comes from below the floating solids. In the old days they were metallic pipes and they would rust and break off into the tank. Then the solids could flow out to the field and clog the field. My brother in laws cabin is this way. We had to open the tank last fall because of blockage. Roots got into the outlet pipe and down the elbow into the tank.


I have sinkers in my toilet. Why would they float in a septic tank.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> Poop floats. It disintegrates pretty well within 10 hrs or so. Anyone that had a young kid who would leave a floater in the toilet has seen what it does.
> 
> There are single chamber tanks for sure but they arent as common these days. Typically you have an elbow of some sort so your water flowing out comes from below the floating solids. In the old days they were metallic pipes and they would rust and break off into the tank. Then the solids could flow out to the field and clog the field. My brother in laws cabin is this way. We had to open the tank last fall because of blockage. Roots got into the outlet pipe and down the elbow into the tank.


I don't have a elbow I have a t baffle at both the inlet side and outlet side. Sludge is at the bottom,effluent water in the middle and a scum layer on top. I also have a screen on my outlet t baffle. If the outlet screen gets plugged I would have to lift the lid and spray the screen off, but that hasn't happened yet. Nor has it happened on my last 2 builds at least my neighbors haven't mentioned it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I read where if you have floaters you have too much fat in your diet.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> I don't have a elbow I have a t baffle at both the inlet side and outlet side. Sludge is at the bottom,effluent water in the middle and a scum layer on top. I also have a screen on my outlet t baffle. If the outlet screen gets plugged I would have to lift the lid and spray the screen off, but that hasn't happened yet. Nor has it happened on my last 2 builds at least my neighbors haven't mentioned it.


We installed a filter on our outgoing line to drain field, when putting new drain field in. My wife was using a powder whitening. Filter clogged in 7 months because of powder clumping. Couldn't believe the hair.


----------



## spartannation (Jan 14, 2016)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I read where if you have floaters you have too much fat in your diet.


If that was the case mine would be floating around like the Goodyear blimp.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine was pumped a month ago and the provider mentioned the high likelihood of a trienneal mandatory pump issued by every county in state. I see it as a non issue since it's still cheaper than city sewer and will help with the preventative maintenance of the system. As long as bacon grease and tampons aren't being flushed. Might have to shave the wife's head after reading about the hair issues.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I think someone here is more full of it than a septic tank.


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

I sauntered over to a neighbor of my farm in SE Ingham county and talked to him in a casual fashion. He had been depressed this last year.

I was passive in conversation. But talked to him for several hours. He sold his place. 3500 sq feet house on 70 acres in SE Ingham county. I think it went for $700,000. Divorce situ.

They really run the septic through the paces, and it turned out good, semi expensive to justify.

Ingham county is tough. But the inspector is independent and went through their paces.

I don't plan to sell my place. But I'm worried if I do. I ran a new septic system under the table and didn't register it with a permit. I redid my septic for $5K. The leach field was sh*t. didn't work. The outflow from the house was broken just out of the house, leading into the tank (PVC). They added a new second angular tank, the first tank being fine. So second tank. then gravel and sand leach field.

It is rarely used for sh*t or p*ss as a hunting cabin. The field is perfect and on high sand ground in my area, wheras the back is know as sh*t for clay.

I don't remember a lot about the year, when it was...And did I mention the guy did a perfect job. Nice field. And I did a great job of planting grass over it. It is pretty.

And I have no documentation. So I'm worried, but not so much as when I sell it. Because I'm not about to sell it. As per county regulations, everything should be on the books. But I was a newbie, and got a good deal under the table and will pay the price or not if I need to sell, which is not foreseeable.

Good thread. Lot's of variables. And Sh*t.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

My septic is only 5 years old. 2 chamber 1500gal tank w/ access to both chambers and filter on the outlet baffle. 2 adults and 2 young kids hammering it and just had it pumped and having zero issues. It was on the fuller side but guy who pumped it said everything looked good and just to keep doing what we're doing. When he pumped the solids off there is a layer that floats and as


StevenJ said:


> I sauntered over to a neighbor of my farm in SE Ingham county and talked to him in a casual fashion. He had been depressed this last year.
> 
> I was passive in conversation. But talked to him for several hours. He sold his place. 3500 sq feet house on 70 acres in SE Ingham county. I think it went for $700,000. Divorce situ.
> 
> ...


Nobody is going to be checking permits at time of sale. At least it's rare that any real estate agents or potential new owners do. The only way it comes back to bite you is if it begins to fail down the line and the new owners go through the permitting process to have a new tank/field installed.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

StevenJ said:


> I sauntered over to a neighbor of my farm in SE Ingham county and talked to him in a casual fashion. He had been depressed this last year.
> 
> I was passive in conversation. But talked to him for several hours. He sold his place. 3500 sq feet house on 70 acres in SE Ingham county. I think it went for $700,000. Divorce situ.
> 
> ...


Sauntering is an art. Congrats.

If you pull the toilet , cover the hole after sealing/capping drain and disconnect and cap the sink and toilet supply , what septic issue would remain when (you're not selling , understood) you sell?
Well could still provide an outside discharge. All's well. ( Pun intended.)


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Nobody is going to be checking permits at time of sale. At least it's rare that any real estate agents or potential new owners do. The only way it comes back to bite you is if it begins to fail down the line and the new owners go through the permitting process to have a new tank/field installed.


I understand that nobody is checking permits at time of sale. But I do understand that the buyer would want to request an inspection as to the adequacy of the system. The neighbor that sold bore the cost of that inspection. It was a newer system. And the inspector checks what is on record on the county books.

But nonetheless, the way my system stands now, I'm sure it would pass an inspection and is robust.

I'm just wondering if there is any liability of me having replaced it off the books. And not having recorded it with the county. I don't know if it is OK to explain the re-do to the buyer or the inspector. The inspector would be an independent operator, and not an agent of the county, and therefore should just report that the system is adequate. I don't know if the county has any recourse or fines for not reporting it at the time of the improvement.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

StevenJ said:


> I understand that nobody is checking permits at time of sale. But I do understand that the buyer would want to request an inspection as to the adequacy of the system. The neighbor that sold bore the cost of that inspection. It was a newer system. And the inspector checks what is on record on the county books.
> 
> But nonetheless, the way my system stands now, I'm sure it would pass an inspection and is robust.
> 
> I'm just wondering if there is any liability of me having replaced it off the books. And not having recorded it with the county. I don't know if it is OK to explain the re-do to the buyer or the inspector. The inspector would be an independent operator, and not an agent of the county, and therefore should just report that the system is adequate. I don't know if the county has any recourse or fines for not reporting it at the time of the improvement.


I have personally never met an inspector that pulled permits. That guy is worth his salt lol. 

The absolute worst case scenario would be some sort of catastrophic septic system failure that you might potentially be liable for and new owner might want to sue or litigate. The county will absolutely do nothing about it after the fact. At least I would be surprised if they did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I like the term sauntering. It sounds better than mentally masturbating.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

StevenJ said:


> I understand that nobody is checking permits at time of sale. But I do understand that the buyer would want to request an inspection as to the adequacy of the system. The neighbor that sold bore the cost of that inspection. It was a newer system. And the inspector checks what is on record on the county books.
> 
> But nonetheless, the way my system stands now, I'm sure it would pass an inspection and is robust.
> 
> I'm just wondering if there is any liability of me having replaced it off the books. And not having recorded it with the county. I don't know if it is OK to explain the re-do to the buyer or the inspector. The inspector would be an independent operator, and not an agent of the county, and therefore should just report that the system is adequate. I don't know if the county has any recourse or fines for not reporting it at the time of the improvement.


Simplest solution, at the time of property listing, is to disclose that you are unsure of the nature of septic tank/leach fields condition.


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Simplest solution, at the time of property listing, is to disclose that you are unsure of the nature of septic tank/leach fields condition.


And then again, can't I just disclose that the septic tanks and the leach field works great. Or that I had it redone and it was engineered well, and the buyer won't have any worries.

Keep in mind it is in essence a clubhouse cabin. 1200 sq. ft. It was a clubhouse for beagle club field trials and meetups. Two bathrooms, two extra urinals and a kitchen sink and a shower. 

Like I said, this latest discussion with the neighbor and his selling experience was a high priced large house on acreage. The buyer must have insisted on the seller paying for inspection proof. Anyone would for $700K. I have 40 acres and it's mainly a hunting property. It's possible someone would live there, but more likely a second property. 

Originally, I let the neighbor whose house burned down live in my cabin for 10 months and the septic system failed to accommodate him, his girlfriend and two teenage daughters and a washing machine. So that's why I redid it. 

As it is now, it is relatively rarely used, but it could very well stand up well to regular use. 

In early 2020, I was thinking I might have to sell it. But I had a flood of good finances since then and things turned around. The north neighbor sold his similar property ( part of the old beagle club) sold for $210K about 4 years ago without a decent house. It had a condemned 900 sq. ft. bungalow. 

And thanks for telling me not to worry about it. 

Peripherally, I spoke with the neighbor about him selling off another 4 acres of his 70 acres to the neighbor next to me that has 10 acres. That extended the other neighbors property to an outflow drain sluice (limiter) from a big swamp pond. A county drain runs into the swamp pond which is about 5 acres. It drains out with a limiter drain sluice into my property a couple feet out of my property line and enters my property into what is considered a private drain (creek) on my property which it traverses and enters into a county drain along my east onto the street county drain. I heard rumors that the neighbor may consider lowering the level of the swamp. I'm not sure what would happen if he did that. Lowering it an inch would be perhaps 100,000 gallons of flow, being that 1 inch of water on an acre of land is 27000 gallons.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wife and I lived in city 20 years before moving out to 'burbs. House on septic was almost deal killer for her, but talked her away from ledge. Historically there never were any hygiene products or flushable wipes going down toilet, so told her the only adjustment she needed to make was no bleach in washing machine (which she rarely did anyway). We have always had dishwashers and garbage disposers, but her dad taught her to grind virtually nothing (especially raw vegetables). Never heard about the coffee grounds thing but, as stated, we put very very little through garbage disposer.

Been here 11 years with 3 kids in a house built in '97. Pump septic tank every 3 years. No problems ever. No Ridex either. Septic guy always says "keep doing what you're doing". Happy wife, happy life.


----------

